# Esso tanker colliding with Lake Maracaibo bridge.



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

I was on a Mobil tanker going into Lake Maricibo to load & there was a Venezualan Esso tanker with a section of the roadway on its fore deck, doe's anyone remember this event in the early 60's. Several people perished driving into the lake after the collapse of the roadway.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

jmbrent,

Perhaps this is what you are after?

Have a look at post #63 in *this* thread about *Texaco Maracaibo* - there is a reference to a Venezuelan tanker *Esso Maracaibo* hitting a bridge around 1964. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

jmbrent,

There is plenty of material available if you Google Esso Maracaibo.
As an example, *here* is a Wikipedia entry. (Thumb)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

jmbrent said:


> I was on a Mobil tanker going into Lake Maricibo to load & there was a Venezualan Esso tanker with a section of the roadway on its fore deck, doe's anyone remember this event in the early 60's. Several people perished driving into the lake after the collapse of the roadway.


Just helping out
http://www.aukevisser.nl/others/id384.htm. (Thumb)


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

gulpers & A D FROST thanks for the interesting links.


----------



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Pilot*

Whatever happened to the Pilot?(Cloud)


----------

